# Red Cloud Loop?



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I have been hunting this area for the last 4 years with great success on elk. I want to know if other people are having good luck in this area? I have killed 3 bulls in 4 years of hunting.
Also, have any of you hunted it during the muzzy hunt? I am pondering doing this this season.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Congrats on your recent success. I went out there for the first time on last year's archery hunt. I wsa a late invite and the only one without a 4 wheeler. unfortunately, I ws the only one who never got a shot. I mostly attribute that to lack of knowledge and having to start from camp.....This is a BIG area and there are a fair number of animals. Were you hunting with a rifle or bow? I am going to try my hand at the muzzy hunt this year due to a bad shoulder. I would bet taht the muzzy hunt could be very good, especially if we et some weather! What are your thoughts?
Kelly


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I've hunted it before. Saw several bulls. You can PM me if you want.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

No this place sucks no one should ever hunt there. Lunkerhunter are you retarded? Maybe we should get Riece Stein to do an elk hunt story here? :roll:


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Careful about posting your spot. I look out for the mountain lions in that area. I see one just about every time I'm there.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> No this place sucks no one should ever hunt there. Lunkerhunter are you retarded? Maybe we should get Riece Stein to do an elk hunt story here? :roll:


thats what I was thinking, there is already enough people driving these roads :roll:


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

horsesma said:


> Careful about posting your spot. I look out for the mountain lions in that area. I see one just about every time I'm there.


lots of bears to _(O)_


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Some of the biggest Elk and Deer are on that loop. Whewwwwwwwwww. That is one hot spot.....


----------



## wasatchmtnbike (Oct 16, 2007)

I hunted it with muzzleloader in November a couple of years ago and in 1 1/2 days of hunting I saw nothing and maybe only two or three sets of tracks. I think they had moved out by then. Also, it was the anterless muzzleloader Elk.

Good Luck with it!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I hunted it about 15 years ago. It sounds like it has really changed. I'm sure it's not worth hunting anymore.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

i enjoy hunting up there for open bull. there are alot of people though. i use that to my advantage


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

bowhunter3 said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> > No this place sucks no one should ever hunt there. Lunkerhunter are you retarded? Maybe we should get Riece Stein to do an elk hunt story here? :roll:
> ...


Did i say anything about driving any roads? I hunt 3.4 miles from the bike and that is just the start of the area i hunt. I go up to 6 miles further than that quite often. I am not worried about anyone finding MY spot because the only way that would happen is if you followed me. P.S. All those morons on the "loop" HWY are nowhere near the area i hunt. :wink:


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> No this place sucks no one should ever hunt there. Lunkerhunter are you retarded? Maybe we should get Riece Stein to do an elk hunt story here? :roll:


Am i retarded? For what, .....
Oh i get it, the "loop" is your secret area? Right? Sorry, 1,000,000 acres is a big place. 98% of those road hunters don't leave the road base. 
Actually, Maybe we should get RS up there. Then, it will push all the elk right to me in a day or 2. It's ok, i have patience. :lol:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> bowhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > fixed blade said:
> ...


Those are the magic words.... even the folks that read about this who show up next season are going to spend most of their time driving around wondering where all these elk are. Get off the wheeler and put a little space between you and the road and all this hotspotting might actually help. If you're just going out to burn a bunch of gas and hope you see something, then all the info in the world probably won't do you much good. 8)


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh you should be fine then. Because everyone that has read this thread will only stay on the road. Nobody ever hikes at all! Swwwwheeew! that was a close one. 

It's ok everyone, nothing to worry about.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Because everyone that has read this thread will only stay on the road. Nobody ever hikes at all! [/size]


Not sure when you hunt there but for the most part, I'd tend to agree with you. :wink:


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

Dude we were saying we didn't want any more hunters out there. And when i said there is already enough people on the road I didn't say you were one of them just saying there is a lot of traffic up there. Doesn't really bother me either, i am far enough away from most people. Just seems weird that you would get on here and announce to everyone that there is bulls everywhere up here.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

bowhunter3 said:


> Dude we were saying we didn't want any more hunters out there. And when i said there is already enough people on the road I didn't say you were one of them just saying there is a lot of traffic up there. Doesn't really bother me either, i am far enough away from most people. Just seems weird that you would get on here and announce to everyone that there is bulls everywhere up here.


I didn't say there were bulls everywhere, i said (I) have had good success. I know several other camps in our area and i have killed more bulls than they have combined in the last 4 years. I work very hard to find the elk and it pays off. I also am very lucky to get the ones i do or even see elk. Sorry if i hurt any ones feelers. :|


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

I'd be surprized if theres anybody in the state that doesnt already know about Red Cloud Loop. The thing about it is not a lot of people know how to hunt it. Fewer are willing to hunt it the way it needs to be hunted for continued success. I'd say things will continue to be alright up there :wink: . LH2 you have any pics to share?


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

BIG BULLS?! **** Esther, get the trail cameras ready! :twisted: We gotta call Doyle!


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

[quote="lunkerhunter2]I also am very lucky to get the ones i do or even see elk. Sorry if i hurt any ones feelers. :|[/quote]

You hurt my feelers Brody, you lucky bassturd!!!  You are always catching the biggest fish and shooting all the game. How about I just follow you around everywhere you go? Honestly! Who else can find a OTC six point bull in the most over hunted area in Northern Utah? And that one doesn't even count as the 4 from the secret "loop".

I'm following you where ever you go dude, I'm sick of this crap.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> I'd be surprized if theres anybody in the state that doesnt already know about Red Cloud Loop. The thing about it is not a lot of people know how to hunt it. Fewer are willing to hunt it the way it needs to be hunted for continued success. I'd say things will continue to be alright up there :wink: . LH2 you have any pics to share?


Pics of the bulls i shot? I might have a couple. How about a good video of the aftermath? I'll see what i can scrounge up. Just don't laugh at my spikes. :wink:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> USMARINEhuntinfool said:
> 
> 
> > I'd be surprized if theres anybody in the state that doesnt already know about Red Cloud Loop. The thing about it is not a lot of people know how to hunt it. Fewer are willing to hunt it the way it needs to be hunted for continued success. I'd say things will continue to be alright up there :wink: . LH2 you have any pics to share?
> ...


A least you got some spike.I have only got cow elk.


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

The biggest lie ever told in Utah. ........... If you want tot get into the animals, you have to get off the road. I hike five miles after I .......

The truth.................. there is not a spot in Utah that you can hike that far and not run into another road.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

....With six wheelers parked at the end of it.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Duh Tex!!!!! cant you count? They are called "4" wheelers!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> Duh Tex!!!!! cant you count? They are called "4" wheelers!


Polaris makes one with six, I've seen them. :wink:


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

EPEK said:


> The biggest lie ever told in Utah. ........... If you want tot get into the animals, you have to get off the road. I hike five miles after I .......
> 
> The truth.................. there is not a spot in Utah that you can hike that far and not run into another road.


You know I totally respect you Epek, but ummmm horsesh!t.

you can certainly hike for 5 miles on the north slope wilderness area and not hit a road. 
So while I will agree with you that it's RARE to find a place that you can go far without hitting a road, it's not completely impossible.  
as a matter of example if you leave the trail from hoop lake and head uphill as the crow flies to burro peak it's 5.46 miles as per google earth. LOL!

But to your point, rarely do you have to, much less want to hike that far, if for no other reason than the 25 mile, multiple trip pack job to get an elk out of there. (god I need to get a horse) and most people rarely stray more than a mile from the road.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> elk22hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Duh Tex!!!!! cant you count? They are called "4" wheelers!
> ...


Ya been there done that... They are to hard to move around the tree's and all. FOUR wheelers are much better! Add a winch and there is no boundry's! I think mine could climb a tree!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

EPEK said:


> The biggest lie ever told in Utah. ........... If you want tot get into the animals, you have to get off the road. I hike five miles after I .......
> 
> The truth.................. there is not a spot in Utah that you can hike that far and not run into another road.


Ummm, Are you serious? It is 9.4 miles to the peak from the trail head i park at. Then it is another 4.1 miles to the next road. There are thousands of places you can hike that far without finding a road. I can do that on the wasatch front! And i never said there weren't elk RIGHT ON THE ROAD for you road hunters to blast from the window. There are plenty of places like that too. I am glad you get satisfaction road hunting. :wink:


----------

